# Warriors VS. Kings



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

This will be a good matchup this Sunday. Let me tell you guys something we are a high scoring team when our defense kicks in we are unstoppable. You saw the score for the second game against Lakers we blew them out. All I have to say be ready for an entertaining game between the two best teams in California period. Lakers and Clippers not good teams like the Kings and Warriors, good luck.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings-114
Warriors-106

My prediction peja finds his touch and still dishes out 4-5dimes, in 28min.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They beat us both times after they got Baron Davis.

http://www.nba.com/games/20050320/GSWSAC/boxscore.html
http://www.nba.com/games/20050317/SACGSW/boxscore.html


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

These two teams will have a rivary, not with Lakers no more, now it will be the rivary between the Warriors. Now because we are a finally playoffs ready team now with Baron Davis, and tough to beat like Shaq said about us some months back. But this game today will be a good one, wish I could see it on television. This will be a close game all the way, just remember this is a different Warriors team, now people need to know that now. They still want to believe that this Warriors team is the same like 3 years ago, I'm just telling you guys this. Well good luck tonight guys we are the two best teams in California anyway better than the clips and Lakers. We are the Warriors you guys the Kings 
Sacramento Queens j/k.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207703


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings buzz 



> *What to watch from the Kings:* They'll look to add a few offensive wrinkles against the Warriors, as coach Rick Adelman has been taking the instruction slowly so far. And keep an eye on backup point guard Jason Hart, who should get a chance to face off against Baron Davis. Bonzi Wells vs. Jason Richardson could be explosive, too.
> *
> What to watch from the Warriors:* Flashes of brilliance. The hype has been heightened in Oakland, where the Warriors - who have split two preseason games with the Lakers - are being talked about as if they might actually matter. Davis was electric after being traded from New Orleans in February, guiding the Warriors to an 18-10 record after his arrival.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Starting lineup is Shareef/Kenny/Peja/Bonzi/Bibby.

No J-Rich, no Brad Miller tonight.

Sac up 22-20 in the first, Peja looks good (11 Points, 3/4 FG, 2/3 3P, 3/3 FT)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> No J-Rich, no Brad Miller tonight.


Whoops, nevermind, he is just coming off the bench. In fact, he just made a little lefty hook around the basket.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

34-28 going to the Second quarter...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice alleyoop from Garcia to KMart, they seem to play well together.

Sacramento is up 50-34, 5 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Kings 65
Warriors 48


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Stats at the half*

Peja: 14 Points (4/6 FG, 2/4 3P, 4/4 FT)
Bonzi: 11 Points (4/5 FG, 3/5 FT)
KT: 4 Points and 5 Rebounds
Garcia: 9 Points (3/3 FG, 2/2 3P)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win 114-99, but their biggest lead was 28.

10 players with 8+ points...

Box Score


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am going to sit here and hope Hart is not cut. If he is, what a loss the Kings will have.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> I am going to sit here and hope Hart is not cut. If he is, what a loss the Kings will have.


 0% chance he gets cut.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Kings Cruise Past Warriors 



> The Sacramento Kings may not have the offensive fire power they possessed in previous seasons, but they clearly have a deeper squad.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic and Kevin Martin led six players in double figures with 15 points apiece as the Kings cruised to a 114-99 exhibition victory over the Golden State Warriors.





> On Sunday, 10 players scored at least eight points, including newcomers Bonzi Wells (11 in 22 minutes), Shareef Abdur-Rahim (eight in 22) and Jason Hart (eight in 14). Also contributing a solid effort was first-round pick Francisco Garcia, who scored 13 points on 4-of-7 shooting in 25 minutes.
> 
> Veteran forwards Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson and Brian Skinner, all of whom were acquired from Philadelphia in the trade for Webber, combined for 30 points and 22 rebounds for Sacramento, which shot over 51 percent (37-of-72) from the field.


Game Photos


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I am going to sit here and hope Hart is not cut. If he is, what a loss the Kings will have.


I think he already got signed.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

why would we trade for someone that we would even possibly cut, makes no sense..


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

i just watched the highlight reel for this game. great game. i am very, very confident in the kings this season.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Kings turn up aggression in heated game: Sacramento pours on the points and displays defense and depth in a runaway victory 



> Emotions ran high in a preseason game between Northern California rivals that felt like a midseason matchup. But for all the hype surrounding the renewed Warriors, the Kings were the ones running up the score and looking capable of shaking up the Pacific Division in a 114-99 win Sunday night at Arco Arena.
> 
> "We need to be aggressive, to have that edge and play with a little temper," Kings forward Corliss Williamson said. "When somebody hits you in the mouth, what are you going to do? You either lay down, or you get back up and fight back."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Postgame Quotes - vs. Golden State 
Game Photos-courtesy Rocky Widner 

Et cetera 



> Top plays of the first half included Hart's buzzer-beating jumper to end the first quarter and Kevin Martin's alley-oop finish from Francisco García in the second quarter.
> 
> • Kings fans must not have recognized Derek Fisher of the Warriors with his bald dome and hearty goatee. Normally, the guard is lustily booed for having the gall of being an ex-Laker.
> 
> • Ray Young beat the third-period buzzer with a bank shot for the Warriors, not that he was aiming for that angle from the left of the free-throw line. The former Bay Area prep star is trying to make a team he grew up idolizing. In the fourth, the muscular Young, who has a tight end's build, buckled in half when he crashed into Luke Schenscher.


----------

